# Concrete Step from Garage into House



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I would built a box with PT lumber and use Trex for the step.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Have you considered making a pressure treated 2 x 6 frame on edge with a plywood top? You could screw the 2 x 6 into the existing wall to prevent it from moving.


----------



## Msgrun (Oct 15, 2014)

I would but there is another door that leads to the deck that does have a concrete step and I would like them to match.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Concrete against wood or drywall is not a good idea. I would build a wooden step.


If you have to have a concrete one then use pressure treated lumber against the wall. Or just buy a precast concrete step. You can buy a single step.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

If it has to be concrete, cut out the drywall portion and replace it with cement board, then build the form as you normally would, just be sure you make the cutouts a little wider than you actually need them to be.


http://www.homedepot.com/p/DUROCK-Next-Gen-1-2-in-x-3-ft-x-5-ft-Cement-Board-172965/202263276


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

try as you might, they won't match - neither color NOR texture :no: we often repair conc & the 1st thing we do is manage customer expectations especially regarding color


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I agree on color, texture is iffy but you just never really know until it's done.


----------

